# My canal path ride yesterday



## Mozzy (15 Oct 2011)

On the way to Sainsburys (10 miles there and 10 back) I saw the ducks with some baby ones. Being clearly a soft ol twit, I got a couple of reduced rolls at the same time and stopped on the way back to feed em all. No noise, just the ducks and for just that moment I managed to forget all of life's troubles and concerns.

Took me two hours altogether allowing for the 5 minute stop and 15 minutes in Sainsburys, I ran round the store as I was frightened silly my bicycle would get stolen. Bit paranoid about that element right now. Had three flexible locks on and secured to a large rail outside the front door of the store. All same make so actually reading here, I should have another make as well.

I have a target to beat now. Seemed uphill on the way home though … which clearly it wasn't being a canal path






Mozzy


----------



## diapason (15 Oct 2011)

It's a nice ride along that canal, although the surface is poor in places. I rode from Taunton to Bridgwater a few weeks ago, including the last section into the docks which I had always missed out before. That final section is quite eerie as it runs through a deep cutting between old factory buildings. Sustrans could improve the signage along the route and press for some resurfacing between Maunsel Lock and Bridgwater.


----------



## Mozzy (15 Oct 2011)

diapason said:


> It's a nice ride along that canal, although the surface is poor in places. I rode from Taunton to Bridgwater a few weeks ago, including the last section into the docks which I had always missed out before. That final section is quite eerie as it runs through a deep cutting between old factory buildings. Sustrans could improve the signage along the route and press for some resurfacing between Maunsel Lock and Bridgwater.



I'm delighted to say that the last remaining section between Coxhill and Maunsell lock is currently underway. Mind, the two chappies doing the job are not the quickest bods. They have just completed Coxhill to North Newton and it is a bit on the up and down side.

The Bridgwater section that you mention I have run on and yes, I find it very inspiring looking at the sides as I went. 

Target is to get dropped off in Bridgie docks, (not in the water though) then cycle to Taunton town centre (end to end) which currently seems about 800 miles to my mind (maybe 20 ish I guess) then cycle home where I am around half way along. Twill be my longest so am slowly building up.

Mozzy


----------



## diapason (15 Oct 2011)

Glad to hear they're finally doing the work - that section has been bad for a very long time. When I rode the canal, I took the bike in the car into Taunton and then rode the tow path to Bridgwater. Popped into SJSC as a mudguard bolt had worked loose and got lost on the rough section near North Newton. Caught the train back to Taunton and rode to where I'd parked the car. A nice pootle on one of the gorgeous afternoons in early September.


----------



## Mozzy (15 Oct 2011)

Oh you could have called in for a cuppa at N. Newton. I'm very close to the canal. Just looked it up and it is just over 14 miles end to end. Plan is to get grumpy to drop me off in Bridgie then cycle down to Taunton; cross over the town to the A38 then take teh country lanes home which should be a round trip of 25-28 miles.

Mozzy


----------



## diapason (15 Oct 2011)

I did stop at North Newton for an ice cream  . Your ride sounds a good bet. I used the canal regularly some years ago to avoid the A38 between Monkton Heathfield and that nightmare junction with the A361. My Sunday commute was from Cotford-St-Luke to North Curry. Early mornings, the A38 was quiet, but I didn't fancy it at lunchtime  .


----------



## coffeejo (15 Oct 2011)

I love the canal stretch, but next time I'm going to do the Enmore hills first and _then_ come home via the canal path. Bad planning? Moi? Never!


----------



## Peteaud (15 Oct 2011)

one of my future rides.


----------



## diapason (15 Oct 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I love the canal stretch, but next time I'm going to do the Enmore hills first and _then_ come home via the canal path. Bad planning? Moi? Never!




I did that a few years back. Rode up from Lydeard on an old Raleigh Clubman with far too high (for my knackered body) gearing. Fun coming down the other side, but I had a spoke go in the back wheel when the computer was reading 45mph  . Sorted by SJSC when I got into Bridgwater, then back along the canal and home along the A358/old A316 (can never remember the new number for that bit).


----------



## coffeejo (15 Oct 2011)

diapason said:


> I did that a few years back. Rode up from Lydeard on an old Raleigh Clubman with far too high (for my knackered body) gearing. Fun coming down the other side, but I had a spoke go in the back wheel when the computer was reading 45mph  . Sorted by SJSC when I got into Bridgwater, then back along the canal and home along the A358/old A316 (can never remember the new number for that bit).



Meep!


----------



## diapason (15 Oct 2011)

It was something of a brown trousers moment


----------



## coffeejo (15 Oct 2011)

diapason said:


> It was something of a brown trousers moment


----------



## Mozzy (16 Oct 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I love the canal stretch, but next time I'm going to do the Enmore hills first and _then_ come home via the canal path. Bad planning? Moi? Never!



The Quantocks are my second home, lordy, I have walked some miles. Used to run some as well. As I'm down the bottom just on the cusp of the climb, I'd like to one day the over the top. From A38 Petherton, up to Goathurst, carry on to the Pines, stop for a pot of tea and chocolate cake then figure out a way down that might include some pedalling. I sure as hell wouldn't want to do the canal before a ride up through Enmore; so reckon you have that the right way round





Mozzy


----------



## Mozzy (16 Oct 2011)

diapason said:


> It was something of a brown trousers moment



Oh, what is life without a fe of those?





See you are West Somerset. THE most beautiful compass point of the County. Cannington right the way down to Minehead then beyond to Lynton Lynmouth. What a wonderful step back in time. When we are no longer caring for a live-in relative, we will return to W. Somerset. Miss it very much there.

Mozzy


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2011)

Mozzy said:


> The Quantocks are my second home, lordy, I have walked some miles. Used to run some as well. As I'm down the bottom just on the cusp of the climb, I'd like to one day the over the top. From A38 Petherton, up to Goathurst, carry on to the Pines, stop for a pot of tea and chocolate cake then figure out a way down that might include some pedalling. I sure as hell wouldn't want to do the canal before a ride up through Enmore; so reckon you have that the right way round
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cothlestone Hill is nn my 'just DO it' list. I've walked up and down it countless times, cycled down it twice but have thus far managed to avoid pointing the bike _up_ it. 

I went up to Triscombe Stone yesterday: cycling down the "road" from there to the pub was fun!


----------



## Mozzy (16 Oct 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Cothlestone Hill is nn my 'just DO it' list. I've walked up and down it countless times, cycled down it twice but have thus far managed to avoid pointing the bike _up_ it.
> 
> I went up to Triscombe Stone yesterday: cycling down the "road" from there to the pub was fun!




That is excellent fun. Have run up from the car park to Triscombe stone without a break; jeez did I pay the day after. That was a while ago though. Sadly running days are well and truly finished hence the bicycle.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2011)

Mozzy said:


> That is excellent fun. Have run up from the car park to Triscombe stone without a break; jeez did I pay the day after. That was a while ago though. Sadly running days are well and truly finished hence the bicycle.



 

Blimey, even my dog won't run up there!


----------



## diapason (16 Oct 2011)

I doubt I could walk up there these days - anno domini


----------

